# Snowbeast?



## Earnest E Dever (Dec 27, 2019)

I just bought a snowbeast snowblower whare can I get parts and who actually made this blower?
Whare would be the modle and serial numbers?


----------



## Earnest E Dever (Dec 27, 2019)

SNOWBEAST


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

The only information I could find is not something you want to hear. Sorry.
(36) "Snow Beast" On Sale and Discontinued - worth buying? | Snowblower Forum


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Return it if you can.


----------



## Earnest E Dever (Dec 27, 2019)

JJG723 said:


> Return it if you can.


I only paid $200 for it. Its in great shape with a canopy. I really think this was a great buy for $200....


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

Wow, it took China 60 years to copy the Ariens design.


















Snow Beast 36 in. Commercial 420 cc Electric Start 2-Stage Gas Snow Blower with Headlights, Bonus Drift Cutters and Clean-Out Tool 36SBM20M - The Home Depot


This heavy-duty Snow Beast snow blower powered by a 420 cc, 15 HP 120-Volt electric start engine transforms banks of snow into a clear path in a single pass. The 16 in. solid steel impeller along with



www.homedepot.com


----------



## Earnest E Dever (Dec 27, 2019)

ou2mame said:


> Wow, it took China 60 years to copy the Ariens design.
> 
> View attachment 172249
> 
> ...


So not a bad buy at $200 mine is a 32 inch


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

You know, with the comments of this looking like a copy of an Ariens design; it's entirely possible some Ariens parts may fit it. Though for $200, it almost becomes a throwaway if something goes wrong in the future and you can't find parts for it.
Hope it works for you.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Earnest E Dever said:


> So not a bad buy at $200 mine is a 32 inch


How about a few pictures of the Beast?


----------



## Earnest E Dever (Dec 27, 2019)

Ok I'll take some pictures


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

When you get it running ,and you like it,buy another one for parts.
You will be all set. $200 is a gift


----------



## Earnest E Dever (Dec 27, 2019)

Ian Ariens 924 said:


> When you get it running ,and you like it,buy another one for parts.
> You will be all set. $200 is a gift


Thats what I thought now I need to find out what chassie its built on....


----------



## Earnest E Dever (Dec 27, 2019)

Big Ed said:


> How about a few pictures of the Beast?


Here you go


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

It looks, from what I see, to be in good shape.
Do you know the year? Do you have a manual?
Or, have you looked for one?
Did you find any numbers at all? 
On the motor or chassis somewhere?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Why did you start another thread ? 
You have 2 Snowbeast threads.








Snowbeast?


I just bought a 11.5/32 snowbeast! It has some issues. The blower drives fine until I hit the snow than the drive wheel slips. I cleaned the wheel and sanded the disc and adjusted the tension and it still slips. I verified this by taking a video of it slipping I will try and post. So if my...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Earnest E Dever said:


> I only paid $200 for it. Its in great shape with a canopy. I really think this was a great buy for $200....


well.. just because something is cheap, doesnt mean it's a great buy. 
IMO you paid $200 too much.
this is in the catagory of "dont buy, at all, ever, at any price. dont even take it if it's free"
I agree with other posts in this thread: return it if you can.
based on your other thread, it already doesnt function as a snowblower.. not worth putting any money into it IMO.

Scot


----------



## Earnest E Dever (Dec 27, 2019)

Big Ed said:


> Why did you start another thread ?
> You have 2 Snowbeast threads.
> 
> 
> ...


I started one thread to try and figure out who made this blower so I can buy parts from the internet instead of the manufacturer. 
The other thread is about the friction wheel slipping on the disc.
2 differant questions and I was hoping for answers and not replies as to how I got ripped off on a $200 snowblower. 
Wich i will figure out and fix, and get years of service out of....I hope!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Earnest E Dever said:


> I started one thread to try and figure out who made this blower so I can buy parts from the internet instead of the manufacturer.
> The other thread is about the friction wheel slipping on the disc.
> 2 differant questions and I was hoping for answers and not replies as to how I got ripped off on a $200 snowblower.
> Wich i will figure out and fix, and get years of service out of....I hope!


OK, I asked something in the other thread.

EDIT, Nope, I asked in this thread right above the one you quoted me on.


----------



## Earnest E Dever (Dec 27, 2019)

sscotsman said:


> well.. just because something is cheap, doesnt mean it's a great buy.
> IMO you paid $200 too much.
> this is in the catagory of "dont buy, at all, ever, at any price. dont even take it if it's free"
> I agree with other posts in this thread: return it if you can.
> ...


Thanks for your opinion. I respectfully disagree with you.
First off you only offer your opinion with no facts.
I can't belive this snowblower is a bigger piece of junk than the economy blowers out there like MTD,MURRAY, AYP.
it appears to be a heavy duty built blower with a cog drive belt and double auger belt setup.
Even the drive looks to be heavy duty.
I don't belive snowbeast is a manufactor of this blower because of Stanley and another brand that is the same machine so the big question is who made this blower.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Everyone is just trying to help you and warn you . All the advice in this thread is solid, and it's not just baseless opinions, there is 10 years of data to back it all up.  See post #3 in this thread, and also:








"Made in the USA" versus "Made in China"


(Note! the post below is the state of the industry in January 2013. For the most recent update, Autumn 2018, click here.) I have been tracking this for a few years now.. here is the update for 2013: The State of Snowblower evolution, 2013 model year. Tecumseh snowblower engines, up to 2008...




www.snowblowerforum.com





You can do what you like with the information.
Scot


----------



## Earnest E Dever (Dec 27, 2019)

sscotsman said:


> Everyone is just trying to help you and warn you . All the advice in this thread is solid, and it's not just baseless opinions, there is 10 years of data to back it all up.  See post #3 in this thread, and also:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand that. But what I seek is knowledge on this brand someone has to know who manufactured this and others like this brand like Stanley! All the parts for this blower can’t be preparatory to snowbeast....


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Earnest E Dever said:


> [Pictures] Here you go


Your scraper bar is showing a lot of wear. Set it onto a yard stick as a spacer and adjust your skids.


----------



## Earnest E Dever (Dec 27, 2019)

tabora said:


> Your scraper bar is showing a lot of wear. Set it onto a yard stick as a spacer and adjust your skids.


I received it that way it has been adjusted the angle in the picture doesn't show this thanks for your advice


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

the ops second thread on the same problem Snowbeast?
has been closed


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Took a bit of internet sluething, but I tracked down the manufacturer..
Here they are:






GXI Outdoor Power - Selling Best Outdoor Power Equipment


GXI specializes in outdoor power equipments such as Zero-turn Mowers, Mowers, Chipper Shredders, Generators, Pressure Washers, Snow Blowers, Leaf Blowers




www.gxioutdoorpower.com





Scot


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Some customers have had serious customer service issues with them...








GXi Outdoor Power, LLC | Complaints | Better Business Bureau® Profile


View customer complaints of GXi Outdoor Power, LLC, BBB helps resolve disputes with the services or products a business provides.




www.bbb.org


----------



## Earnest E Dever (Dec 27, 2019)

sscotsman said:


> Took a bit of internet sluething, but I tracked down the manufacturer..
> Here they are:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a great find. thanks.
Do you think they are the manufacturer or a reseller. The reason why I ask is the drive wheel looks just like the MTD one? 
The picture is the B02513 from GXI the second picture is the MTD drive


----------



## Earnest E Dever (Dec 27, 2019)

Earnest E Dever said:


> Thats a great find. thanks.
> Do you think they are the manufacturer or a reseller. The reason why I ask is the drive wheel looks just like the MTD one?
> The picture is the B02513 from GXI the second picture is the MTD drive


They look the same and both drive systems look the same also


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Earnest E Dever said:


> They look the same and both drive systems look the same also


If it's identical to the MTD, then just purchase the new rubber ring for about $8 delivered.








Laser 97677 Friction Drive Wheel For MTD Craftsman Troy Bilt 735-0243B 935-0243B | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Laser 97677 Friction Drive Wheel For MTD Craftsman Troy Bilt 735-0243B 935-0243B at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Earnest E Dever (Dec 27, 2019)

tabora said:


> If it's identical to the MTD, then just purchase the new rubber ring for about $8 delivered.


I agree with you but is there any adjustments or bearings that could be the problem.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Looks like GXI is the actual manufacturer. MTD parts could very possibly fit, because these machines likely contain illegal rip-offs/clones/copies of MTD parts..very common from China these days. Most of these ultra low-end Chinese manufacturers dont bother to spend money on their own R&D, they just steal it and copy it. (Again, not an opinion, sadly just a well known fact.)

Or.. it's also possible that MTD and GXI are now sourcing parts from the same Chinese factory. MTD used to use only their own US-designed parts, designed by them and their predecessor companys.. perhaps not the case anymore for all parts.

Scot


----------



## Earnest E Dever (Dec 27, 2019)

sscotsman said:


> Looks like GXI is the actual manufacturer. MTD parts could very possibly fit, because these machines likely contain illegal rip-offs/clones/copies of MTD parts..very common from China these days. Most of these ultra low-end Chinese manufacturers dont bother to spend money on their own R&D, they just steal it and copy it. (Again, not an opinion, sadly just a well known fact.)
> 
> Or.. it's also possible that MTD and GXI are now sourcing parts from the same Chinese factory. MTD used to use only their own US-designed parts, designed by them and their predecessor companys.. perhaps not the case anymore for all parts.
> 
> Scot


That could be true in doing some research i notice there are 2 sizes of wheels i will measure mine and see what size it is. Whal I'm in there i will look at the plate shaft bearings to see if I'm missing anything....


----------



## Earnest E Dever (Dec 27, 2019)

sscotsman said:


> Looks like GXI is the actual manufacturer. MTD parts could very possibly fit, because these machines likely contain illegal rip-offs/clones/copies of MTD parts..very common from China these days. Most of these ultra low-end Chinese manufacturers dont bother to spend money on their own R&D, they just steal it and copy it. (Again, not an opinion, sadly just a well known fact.)
> 
> Or.. it's also possible that MTD and GXI are now sourcing parts from the same Chinese factory. MTD used to use only their own US-designed parts, designed by them and their predecessor companys.. perhaps not the case anymore for all parts.
> 
> Scot


I also ran into this with an asphalt pump that a friend asked me to replace. He bought the replacement engine and to look at it it was identical to the Honda but it wasent a Honda engine.


----------



## Earnest E Dever (Dec 27, 2019)

Ok so today I opened the bottom cover I cleaned and sanded the disc and cleaned the wheel with alcohol and sanded that to remove the shine. 
I have a few questions
Is there a measurement between the wheel and disc?
Is there an adjustment formula to adjust the travel of the disc?
When I press the lever down I cannot move the wheels in any gear.
After I tested it it had more traction and I coulnt hold the blower back.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

From what you wrote, it sounds like you have it set up and operating properly.

In neutral, the friction disc should be off the drive plate ... when you engage the drive system, the friction disc contacts the drive plate with a firm engagement, with no slipping. All of which you describe.

By the photos, it looks like the friction disc slide shaft, and the gear drive is pretty dry. When you lube them, do not get any on the disc or drive plate. After doing this, it will operate and glide through the gears better.


----------



## Earnest E Dever (Dec 27, 2019)

oneacer said:


> From what you wrote, it sounds like you have it set up and operating properly.
> 
> In neutral, the friction disc should be off the drive plate ... when you engage the drive system, the friction disc contacts the drive plate with a firm engagement, with no slipping. All of which you describe.
> 
> By the photos, it looks like the friction disc slide shaft, and the gear drive is pretty dry. When you lube them, do not get any on the disc or drive plate. After doing this, it will operate and glide through the gears better.


Thanks for your reply. Is there a special lube for the friction disc slide shaft? The gear drive has grease on it do you think it needs more?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I usually use a chain and cable lube, (fluid film is used by many also), spray it on a rag and wipe the slide shaft.

Grease on a gear does nothing if it is on the sides, it needs a lube in the teeth to teeth contact points. .... 

Just make sure you cover or protect the disc and drive plate from any lube contamination.


----------



## Earnest E Dever (Dec 27, 2019)

oneacer said:


> I usually use a chain and cable lube, (fluid film is used by many also), spray it on a rag and wipe the slide shaft.
> 
> Grease on a gear does nothing if it is on the sides, it needs a lube in the teeth to teeth contact points. ....
> 
> Just make sure you cover or protect the disc and drive plate from any lube contamination.


Thanks the drive gear has grease on the teeth I will clean the sides so no grease can fling on the disc and I will lube the shaft
thanks again


----------



## NJ-Snow (Feb 13, 2021)

Looks like you got the Snowbeast to work.
Lots manufacturers use existing parts from specialty manufacturers— bearings from bearing manufacturers, engines from engine manufacturers, .... now they contract most of the assembly elsewhere and do a few of the assembly in the country which it’s sold. Engine and steel parts from China, Germany, Romania, ... and assembly in the USA or Canada or Japan for the big name brands. Quality control is very important for a good brand.
Most snowblower have the same basic design and vary on the quality of the parts and fit.
What part line are interchangeable with the snowblower?


----------



## Earnest E Dever (Dec 27, 2019)

sscotsman said:


> Took a bit of internet sluething, but I tracked down the manufacturer..
> Here they are:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Scott I have looked at this site and the parts are wayyyy overpriced. I will be searching for aftermarket parts. I don't think they manufacture parts they just assemble them. They might make the bucket because I have never seen a bucket that bolts together to the drive like this one


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Earnest E Dever said:


> Thanks Scott I have looked at this site and the parts are wayyyy overpriced. I will be searching for aftermarket parts. I don't think they manufacture parts they just assemble them. They might make the bucket because I have never seen a bucket that bolts together to the drive like this one


Last year I worked on a Chipper made by GXI with a Dek engine. It was a typical honda clone engine. i.e. Loncin, Preditor, LCT et.al. The GXI website had some replacement parts. I found what I needed cheaper on Ebay. and a carb from a place website call Mower parts land for much less. It was a pretty good machine. Not Toro or Ariens quality but it got the job done. The owner has got a lot of use out of it.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

NJ-Snow said:


> Looks like you got the Snowbeast to work.
> Lots manufacturers use existing parts from specialty manufacturers— bearings from bearing manufacturers, engines from engine manufacturers, .... now they contract most of the assembly elsewhere and do a few of the assembly in the country which it’s sold. Engine and steel parts from China, Germany, Romania, ... and assembly in the USA or Canada or Japan for the big name brands. Quality control is very important for a good brand.
> Most snowblower have the same basic design and vary on the quality of the parts and fit.
> What part line are interchangeable with the snowblower?


WELCOME TO THE SBF 
and the new jersey club


----------



## Earnest E Dever (Dec 27, 2019)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> Last year I worked on a Chipper made by GXI with a Dek engine. It was a typical honda clone engine. i.e. Loncin, Preditor, LCT et.al. The GXI website had some replacement parts. I found what I needed cheaper on Ebay. and a carb from a place website call Mower parts land for much less. It was a pretty good machine. Not Toro or Ariens quality but it got the job done. The owner has got a lot of use out of it.


I hope I can say that about this blower


----------



## Earnest E Dever (Dec 27, 2019)

captchas said:


> WELCOME TO THE SBF
> and the new jersey club


Thanks


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Earnest E Dever said:


> I started one thread to try and figure out who made this blower so I can buy parts from the internet instead of the manufacturer.
> The other thread is about the friction wheel slipping on the disc.
> 2 differant questions and I was hoping for answers and not replies as to how I got ripped off on a $200 snowblower.
> Wich i will figure out and fix, and get years of service out of....I hope!


As an aside, This is what happens when one decides to make every question a new thread. 
It's being discussed elsewhere on this site and yours is a great example when this is done.
Thanks for the demo!
It would be interesting to see if the Ariens parts fit the SnowBeast. There's one for sale in Detroit right now, I believe.


----------



## NJ-Snow (Feb 13, 2021)

captchas said:


> WELCOME TO THE SBF
> and the new jersey club


Thanks


----------

